# 42" northern pike caught in the crick of Hannaford ND



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

My friend says he caught a 42" pike in a little crick. I don't know what to believe but this sounds far fetched to me. Have any of you ever caught big pike in smaller bodies of water?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes, I have caught many big pike in small bodies of water. Never 42" but alot over 37".


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ya i caught a 36" before so I guess it's realistic.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have also caught some large Pike in a small stream.

I swear the biggest was longer then the water was across.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ha my cousin once wa catching fish like crazy in just a small stream, while we were beside him catching them with my hands.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have also heard of that before. Congrats to him!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've heard of (never seen) people catching big pike in the flooded ditches around central MN in the spring.


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

a friend of mine has some land where the souris river (mouse river) runs through it and the river has a small waterfowl on it at a spot and at the bottom of that waterfowl we catch pike as soon as our lure hits the water in the summer and i think the smallest we have caught out of there was just over 22" and the largest was a 38". the 22" one was the only one that we ever caught that wasn't long enough to catch. we tried fishing it last winter and we never even got a bite so that stinks but in the summer it's always really good and fun.


----------



## deadgoose (Feb 5, 2009)

I have had some good luck on big pike in waters that look like trout streams. There are plenty of them in west central MN. I normally just chuck spoons from the bridges.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My dad pulled a 22lber out of the souris river ice fishing. Pretty surprised to see it come out of there!


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow that must have been sweet!!


----------

